# Bio-Truck



## slinger (Jan 23, 2009)

I saw this vehicle at a energy conference in N. Missouri last month.

The V6 pickup gets about 1.5 miles per pound of wood, and can do about 65 miles per hour.

www.ag.auburn.edu/agrn/bio-truck/info.html


----------



## Philbert (Jan 23, 2009)

slinger said:


> I saw this vehicle at a energy conference in N. Missouri last month.[/URL]



Saw something similar in an old movie. Apparently, this idea was used in parts of Europe during WWII when gasoline was hard to get.

Philbert


----------



## slinger (Jan 24, 2009)

I like "miles per pound of wood" better than MPG  

So if my math is right... A 3500# dry cord of hardwood will take you 5250 miles.


Not really all that practical but, not bad


----------

